# What Beretta pistols do you have? Any favorites in your collection?



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

Although I don't claim to have the largest collection I do have a few...

My M92 (step slide) is pretty rare so its great to have it since it is the very first Model 92 version that was released. My M92S came over with all the others a few years ago from Italy but this one was never issued to the Italian police or military so its in mint condition so that was a nice find as just about all the M92S pistols are pretty well worn and used. I really like the custom Beretta pistols I assembled as they are the best configurations that I like for this product line.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a Beretta 92FS, a Beretta 8000D mini-Cougar in 9 mm, a Beretta mini-Cougar 8040F in .40 S&W, and a Stoeger Cougar (essentially a Beretta Cougar) 8045 in .45 ACP. I like them all. I suppose the 92FS would be my favorite.


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

pblanc said:


> I have a Beretta 92FS, a Beretta 8000D mini-Cougar in 9 mm, a Beretta mini-Cougar 8040F in .40 S&W, and a Stoeger Cougar (essentially a Beretta Cougar) 8045 in .45 ACP. I like them all. I suppose the 92FS would be my favorite.


I have been considering grabbing one of those discontinued Cougars in 9mm. I have heard that the ones made by Beretta are better than the Stoeger version mainly because the Stoeger is made in Turkey and Turkish firearms generally have questionable metallurgy issues that could cause long term reliability issues. Hopefully you don't have any problems with yours.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have had no issues whatsoever with the Stoeger. The Stoeger pistols were produced on the same machinery as the Berettas had been, after that machinery was shipped to Turkey. Stoeger Industries is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Benelli, and Benelli is in turn owned by Beretta Holdings.

I have detail stripped my Beretta and Stoeger Cougars and can find no difference in build quality or fit. The only difference discernible to me is a slight difference in finish. I can't assess the quality of metallurgy, but again I have had no issues. Canik pistols are also made in Turkey and seem to have a pretty good reputation.


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

pblanc said:


> I have had no issues whatsoever with the Stoeger. The Stoeger pistols were produced on the same machinery as the Berettas had been, after that machinery was shipped to Turkey. Stoeger Industries is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Benelli, and Benelli is in turn owned by Beretta Holdings.
> 
> I have detail stripped my Beretta and Stoeger Cougars and can find no difference in build quality or fit. The only difference discernible to me is a slight difference in finish. I can't assess the quality of metallurgy, but again I have had no issues. Canik pistols are also made in Turkey and seem to have a pretty good reputation.


Have you put a lot of rounds through the Stoeger pistol or has it been lightly used?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I own:
3 U22 NEOS pistols (and a carbine kit),,,
1 Model 85 Cheetah (.380 ACP)
1 Model 87 Cheetah (.22 LR)








The Cheetah's are my favorite range toys,,,
They fit my hands like they were made for me.








Aarond

.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I have a 21A... it's pretty much useless as titts on a bull. Only works with CCI stingers or mini mags!!!


----------



## jdobitz (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a 96 INOX, 92 G, M9A3, PX4 Compact Carry


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Let's see - - - 
I have an M92 ----- No, I traded that for a Springfield 1911
I have a PX4 Compact ----- No, I traded that toward a HK P30S
Oh, I know, I have a Bobcat ----- No, I remember now, I traded that toward a SIG P238

No, I guess the short answer would be no, I no longer have any Berettas.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

92 FS INOX, nice gun but too big and bulky for EDC and a .32 Tomcat just because.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

Out of the four Beretta pistols I have, these two are my favorites.










The bottom is my Italian 92F which was a gift from my girlfriend (so sentimental fav), the top is the Wilson Combat 92G Brigadier Tactical with Action Tune.

I also purchased a spare factory barrel for the 92F and had it threaded for the AAC TiRant-9 can...which makes it fun to shoot without ear-pro.










`


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

FM,, I don't see any holster wear on them shooting irons???? LOL...


----------



## jku1949 (Jun 24, 2016)

Beretta M9 (my EDC w/IWB from US Grunt Gear). Super comfortable in appendix carry (even tho' I'm 300lbs).
Beretta 96A1 (.40)
Beretta 85FS (.380)
Beretta PX4 Storm (.40)


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Flight_Medic said:


> Out of the four Beretta pistols I have, these two are my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, you got the "goods there son!" Nice! If it ain't Beretta it ain't sh*!


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

crewchief said:


> FM,, I don't see any holster wear on them shooting irons???? LOL...


You got me there. I dont get the Beretta's out much...and (full disclosure) I've NEVER fired the WCB. Its a low-SN model (one of first 500 produced) and its been sitting in my safe still in the box with tags on it since I bought it. However, I have a police surplus 92S from Classic Firearms that has LOTS of holster wear...but not from me. LOL

I think I've only taken the APX out once. Unfortunately I have way more guns than time these days.


----------



## Barman338 (Dec 10, 2018)

I have a 92FS compact type M love the gun but hard to find grips or mags for it any suggestions?


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

>>3 U22 NEOS pistols (and a carbine kit),,, <<

Carbine kit..... LUCKY!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Carbine kit..... LUCKY! 

Not so much lucky,,,
I just didn't hesitate when I saw a new one for sale.

I dove on it like a starving man on a ham sandwich.

Aarond

.


----------



## 96INOXGUY (Feb 2, 2019)

The only Beretta I have is a Beretta 96 Inox. It is my EDC weapon and fits my hand like it was made especially for me. If I could I would have a few more Beretta's.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

My only Beretta is a Pico. Bought it as soon as they came out. Very reliable & super concealable. I bought this when I just started carrying & I was paranoid about printing. Freaked out about maybe someone calling me out in public & getting cuffed & carried away for seeing a line or bulge where my pistol was. My CCL instructor was preaching "Don't print! Don't print!" Pico was the smallest gun I thought I could defend myself with. 5 1/2 years later I can laugh about it. I carry a 9mm SIG & sometimes the PICO is a backup. Never my primary carry anymore. Fine for close range but very hard to hit anything past 10' when you have nothing to hold onto. Grip is like a 1 1/2" cigarette lighter.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

3 PX4's. Full size 40 and 45 and a compact 9mil.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mnhogan (Mar 21, 2019)

I just bought a 3032 Tomcat INOX. Have had some jamming issues with it. Polished the feed ramp and cleaned it up really good and that seems to have helped. I have only fired about 200 rounds of Remington FMJ and am surprised at how dirty it gets after only 50 rounds or so. Anybody have any advice on what ammo has worked the best for them with this gun?


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

mnhogan said:


> I just bought a 3032 Tomcat INOX. Have had some jamming issues with it. Polished the feed ramp and cleaned it up really good and that seems to have helped. I have only fired about 200 rounds of Remington FMJ and am surprised at how dirty it gets after only 50 rounds or so. Anybody have any advice on what ammo has worked the best for them with this gun?


What grain-weight did you try? I'm not familiar with a 32 but after searching ammo on sportsman'sguide.com, 63 grain is the lightest they sell with 73 grain being the heaviest. Might try a little bit heavier-grain ammo. Sometimes too light of bullet won't make enough recoil to cycle the slide back, causing jams. That may not entirely hold true though, just have to experiment. This gun new or used?

The only time so far that I've ever had jams was when I tried using 60 grain frangible hollow points out of my 40S&W px4. I figured since generally the most common bullet weight in a 40 is 155 grain on the low end to 180 grain on the high end that, those 60 grain bullets weren't creating enough recoil to properly rack the slide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Not enough,,,,,,,,,however my favorite is my 92F,,,sweet, sweet gun.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

beretta 92 compact from Wilson combat is my favorite....hands down


----------



## Unkei (Feb 24, 2013)

Just two for now. An old 950BS and my Tomcat Wide Slide. Have bonded ivory grips on the Tomcat.
Cheers,
Unkei


----------



## bcpascale (Apr 5, 2016)

I have 4 and I love each one. All in 9MM, all take the same magazines. 

My first Beretta is a Cx4 Storm I got a year after the 94 Ban sunset (has a decent Burris Red Dot but needs a better 3x magnifier)

I then bought a NIB 92FS police special (came in a cardboard box) from an old man who had an insane collection he was selling. I have since added a custom measured Compensator as you can see in the pics. 

I then got a 92FS Trident (which I also had a custom measured Compensator made for it) and a 92FS Compact (pic is from day she came home, now has wooden grips like Trident) both inside a year. 

The models with compensators were a pain tp find holsters for. I eventually 
Got a. A nice leather one that was meant for a Desert Eagle and it fit perfect. I need to find the website but if anyone has the comped models PM me and I will find the link for you.


----------



## Phil Morris (Oct 3, 2019)

My favorite changes from time to time but I love them all. Currently it is my 9mm Cougar.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a PX4 compact in .40 S&W. Great little shooter, but for me .40 is kind of an odd round in my collection, plus the pistol is a little fat for its size. I generally carry one of my Belgians (FNX-45 or FN 509). I do love my Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon though! Unfortunately, a 12 ga. O/U really isn't set up for concealed carry, even if you're 6'6" and 285 # like me.


----------



## bigheadred (Oct 19, 2019)

I have a beretta 92 fs 9mm and a px4 storm .40 caliber type f full. I love these guns and was lucky enough to get them cheap. The 92 fs was right at $500, mostly paid for by mowing a lawn. The px4 was $299, which was only $164 after a trade in of a sw sd9 ve.


----------



## JB Books (Oct 20, 2019)

I have a Beretta 92S, a 92FS, and a 92FS M9A1 compact. I have had a bit of a problem with the 92FS which I had to send back to Beretta due to the Cerakote finish flaking off above the trigger guard and on the barrel. This happened within the first week that I owned the gun. I shot 120 rounds of 115 grain Winchester, and noticed the flaking when I brought the gun home to clean it. (Yes I clean my guns after every session). Anyway, I'm getting a bit of attitude from Beretta USA so I'm waiting to see what happens. I hadn't expected this so we will see. That being said, I do love all three.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Right now I do not own a Beretta. I used to have a .32 ACP Tomcat that I bought when they first came out. Back then you had to put your name on a waiting list because Beretta could not keep up with the demand. If I remember correctly it took at least three weeks for mine to come in. 
I liked it a lot and intended to hang onto it but my daughter decided that she liked it more so what could I say.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a Stainless 92FS(bought it before the INOX tag). It is a good reliable pistol. Beretta wasn't helpful at all, the gun shot way low, their answer was "we only guarantee military accuracy", the gun is accurate, just shoots low. Their answer, you can send it back if you want to and we'll put a new slide on it but no guarantees. I gave up on them, bought a taller rear sight. i still have the pistol because it is a good pistol but I'll prolly never buy another Beretta firearm. This was about 19 years ago.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Phil Morris said:


> My favorite changes from time to time but I love them all. Currently it is my 9mm Cougar.
> View attachment 17535


Oh SNAP! Your my new Hero! Damn nice collection!


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just bought my 2nd Pico, new gen 3. Never thought I'd ever buy another gun with a grip that tiny but this past summer I carried it a lot. Not fun to shoot but carries like a cell phone. The trigger is a tad lighter now, 8 pounds vs 11 on my trigger scale. Slide is much easier to rack. Talon grip already shipped, helps a lot. I think of the Pico as the Italian Seecamp except it's not expensive or hard to find. $199 at Buds, shipped free.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I love my M9A3


----------



## Phil Morris (Oct 3, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Oh SNAP! Your my new Hero! Damn nice collection!


LOL Thanks but I'm a real amateur compared to some of you guys. I did rearrange the Beretta drawer to squeeze them all in:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I love my M9A3


That is a nice one! I love the color combinations and the black controls. I've since added a set of Wilson grips to mine.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I just added another Cheetah,,,
This time a Model 81.

$209.99 from Classic Firearms.

http://aarondgraham.com/pics/191115-Beretta_81-LeftSide-LR.jpg









Aarond

.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> That is a nice one! I love the color combinations and the black controls. I've since added a set of Wilson grips to mine.
> View attachment 17669


Thanks. I have owned 28 Beretta 92 specimens since the 1990s./ It is my favorite platform.

The M9A3 I have was from that very first batch made in MD. They made 1 batch, and then shut things down and moved to Tenn.

Great looking gun you have


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Weird - I posted from my phone and it had 3 duplicate photos of my gun. I just fixed my original post. Strange


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Same gun, but with the TRL 1 - It is my nightstand gun now..


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Thanks. I have owned 28 Beretta 92 specimens since the 1990s./ It is my favorite platform.
> 
> The M9A3 I have was from that very first batch made in MD. They made 1 batch, and then shut things down and moved to Tenn.
> 
> Great looking gun you have


Thank You!

I bought mine used, I don't think it's ever been carried as there are no signs of holster wear on it. It's before they changed to plastic controls. I polished the flats of the slide, barrel, and all the controls.

It's a quality piece that's for sure. When you rack the slide it feels like it's on ball bearings.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I figured someone had done some work on it in order to have the polished flats on the slide.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Pico and Nano fan boy. Just bought my 3rd Pico and two more Nano's. Original Nano went past the 10,000 round mark a few months back. Put a APX Carry grip on one of them, still trying to see which grip I like the most, leaning big time to original Nano style.










Never thought I would like this color, but for this small gun I liked it. My third Pico. I have been using the original as a range gun, and one for carry, this one will be a safe queen. I especially wanted the Matte finish. I have a number of extra grips I will try out.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Pico and Nano fan boy. Just bought my 3rd Pico and two more Nano's. Original Nano went past the 10,000 round mark a few months back. Put a APX Carry grip on one of them, still trying to see which grip I like the most, leaning big time to original Nano style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. You know, if they woulda made that little Nano a typical hammer-fired Da/Sa pistol and not tried to follow along with Glock, I probably would have been all over one of those. I've always been curious about them but since they're trigger-safety only striker-fired guns, that's where my interest for them stopped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

They are Striker fired DAO. Just like the Kahr's. I personally stopped carrying Light striker fired triggers along time ago and then only with a safety. Now DAO. Which I do not feel need a safety. And the triggers are very nice. Smooth, controlled, deliberate. Love the modular design. And if you ever break down one of the Nano's and compare to any other gun, you will see a really robust build quality. I have pics with comparisons, I might post later.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Jeb Stuart said:


> They are Striker fired DAO. Just like the Kahr's. I personally stopped carrying Light striker fired triggers along time ago and then only with a safety. Now DAO. Which I do not feel need a safety. And the triggers are very nice. Smooth, controlled, deliberate. Love the modular design. And if you ever break down one of the Nano's and compare to any other gun, you will see a really robust build quality. I have pics with comparisons, I might post later.


Hmm, I guess I had no idea they were DAO. That's actually a lot closer to what I like, but I just like the external hammer and the Da/Sa trigger. I prefer the single action trigger pull, but I like the first DA shot with an decocked hammer for what I think makes a little bit safer gun by not having to rely on a slide safety.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirCavPilot (Jan 21, 2020)

Wilson Combat 92G Brigadier and a PX4 Storm Compact.


----------



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

I like the all metal Cougars. Wish they still made them.


----------



## Gman17 (Apr 23, 2014)

My faves
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gaul warrior (Feb 10, 2020)

I have a beretta 92f, a beretta 81, and a stoeger cougar .40 which is a turkish copy of the beretta cougar. I only have had the beretta 81 a short time and only put 50 rounds thru it but it seems like a great little gun don't know why beretta doesn't sell them in the US. I like all three of them and each of them has their own role that they excel in (I like shooting the 92f but it's big for CCW so I prefer the cougar for that)


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Babbalou1956 said:


> My only Beretta is a Pico. Bought it as soon as they came out. Very reliable & super concealable. I bought this when I just started carrying & I was paranoid about printing. Freaked out about maybe someone calling me out in public & getting cuffed & carried away for seeing a line or bulge where my pistol was. My CCL instructor was preaching "Don't print! Don't print!" Pico was the smallest gun I thought I could defend myself with. 5 1/2 years later I can laugh about it. I carry a 9mm SIG & sometimes the PICO is a backup. Never my primary carry anymore. Fine for close range but very hard to hit anything past 10' when you have nothing to hold onto. Grip is like a 1 1/2" cigarette lighter.


I am a small barrel Enthusiast. Shoot the Pocket guns on a regular diligent training schedule. Have been shooting them like this for 10 years. Could not shoot one worth a hoot when I first started. (Ruger LCP). But it was the beginning of a* challenge*. Went through a lot of them along the way.
Now own three Pico's. Just terrific well made reliable firearms. And do not buy into the fact that they cannot be shot past 7 yds. They can do a lot of things to those that spend time with them.
Just got back from the range today and shooting my Smith 642 with a new grip and trying it out.

Then for the heck of it, pulled out the Pico and *started nailing fast fire head shots at 15 yd*s.
And there is a misconception about these guns. Yes, they have a longer learning curve, but they can be as accurate as YOU want to make them. And IMO they ARE range guns. I treat them like range guns and shoot them often.
Yes, I am a Pico Fan Boy.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I realized that tiny grip is why my Pico is so easy to carry. So I got a 2nd Pico a few months ago. In fact I took the grip sleeve off my old Pico. I'll never shoot 3" groups at 10 yards with a grip this tiny & 2XL hands but 5" at 5 yards might get the job done when it hits the fan. The DAO trigger is no problem, all my carry guns are DAO. House gun too.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I realized that tiny grip is why my Pico is so easy to carry. So I got a 2nd Pico a few months ago. In fact I took the grip sleeve off my old Pico. I'll never shoot 3" groups at 10 yards with a grip this tiny & 2XL hands but 5" at 5 yards might get the job done when it hits the fan. The DAO trigger is no problem, all my carry guns are DAO. House gun too.


Congrats! You are now a member of the Dos Pico's Club. If you can get the motivation or inclination to train consistently I think you will find out you can do quite a bit with the gun. I have a size X-large hand with long skinny fingers. It just grows on ya over time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Plunkit (Mar 17, 2020)

If you are concerned about safety with the striker fired Nano with trigger safety, also realize that the striker disconnect button can be pushed to deactivated the trigger completely until the slide is tapped back slightly which activates the trigger again. Just bump it on the draw.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I've got a few. Tough to pick a favorite per se. But the Px4 compact gets carried and used most. The 92FS was my first. The 21A has broken in nicely over time. The 85 has been claimed by my wife.


----------



## russ13 (Mar 29, 2020)

This is my new one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwalker71 (Jul 27, 2020)

Ok, I have really become a fan of Beretta pistols. It all started with a couple my late father-in-law left me. Here goes:

948, 950 jetfire .25acp, 21a bobcat .25 acp, tomcat 3032, 81bb, 81fs, 84fs, 84fs nickel, 85fs, 85fs nickel, 86bb, 87bb, 92a1 compact inox, m9a3 fde, LTT 92x G compact with the np3 coating and trigger job. 

The cheetah models are great range guns but favorites are between m9a3 (bedside gun) and the LTT 92x (worth every penny).


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I only have 1, a Stainless FS92, about 20 yrs old, made before they used the INOX logo. It's been a great pistol. Shot low when new, about 6" at 25 yards. I called Beretta, "we only guarantee military accuracy"which it did not meet spec.)But, if I want to send it back they would put another slide on it but no guarantee it would shoot any better. My choice was to buy a taller sight from Langdon and repair it my self. Note to self: Don't buy anything else Beretta. I haven't.............................It is a great pistol tho.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

My favorite is Beretta 92 FS!


----------



## TinMan2 (Oct 22, 2020)

I have two that have been 100% and never failed to function. One is a 92FS that's been converted to G model and has a 14 lb hammer spring. The double action is just under 6 lbs and the single action is right at 4 lb. Perfect duty gun IMO. Thousands of rounds and it just keeps chugging along.
The other is a relatively new purchase M9-22. Although only owned 3 months it's had around 2,000 rounds of all type 22LR. It just never fails. My 10-22 Ruger occasionally failes to set a round off but not this M9-22. 
Please don't bring up my NANO.................


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a Beretta 81, an 84, and an 85, all surplus guns in great shape, along with a very rough Browning BDA 380, which is basically a closed slide 84. I had to sell all 3 of my 92's when I ran into money problems. The last one I had was a LEO trade in that looked new, with only a small nick on the trigger guard. Some guy had like 50 of them on GB, and it was $400 with 3 factory mags and 3 of those not so great ones made by someone other the Meg-Gar. My 92 didn't like them much, but they work fine in my Kel-Tec SUB 2000.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I picked up an APX compact 9mm today. It feels great in my hands, 2 13rd mags, extra palm grips. It's a good looking gun. I hope I can get to a range soon.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

desertman said:


> 92 FS INOX, nice gun but too big and bulky for EDC and a .32 Tomcat just because.
> 
> View attachment 16592
> View attachment 16594


I've found that I can get away with carrying a full size 92 in the winter but don't do it often. A LTT 92 elite compact has been my EDC for a while now and I love it. It amazes me how people are so preoccupied with the size/weight of pistols and make a decision based on a few ounces or 1/10". The main thing besides reliability is can you run it well and do you like it. Those Bobcats and tomcats are great guns. I still regret selling the one I had.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Usafammo3 said:


> I've found that I can get away with carrying a full size 92 in the winter but don't do it often. A LTT 92 elite compact has been my EDC for a while now and I love it. It amazes me how people are so preoccupied with the size/weight of pistols and make a decision based on a few ounces or 1/10". The main thing besides reliability is can you run it well and do you like it. Those Bobcats and tomcats are great guns. I still regret selling the one I had.


Several years ago, I carried a fullsize 92FS concealed - 365 days a year, for 3 years. I did it, but it was NOT comfortable. I won't say that it was....


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Several years ago, I carried a fullsize 92FS concealed - 365 days a year, for 3 years. I did it, but it was NOT comfortable. I won't say that it was....


 The 92 compact is the max I can get away with. That won't work for everyone- im 220 pounds with a reasonably flat stomach so I can hide more than a thin guy. The upside to being comfortable carrying a 92 is that almost any gun I pick up seems easy to conceal. Except ridiculous guns like a .50 or long barrel. 44, stuff like that....


----------



## AdioSS (Dec 4, 2020)

First post here. I’ve been a Beretta fan since I first shot an M9 a decade ago. I met up with a guy from a local car forum at the range where he was a member to buy a KelTec P-11. He brought his commercial M9 to compare. I bought the P-11 & told him that when he was ready to sell the M9 to let me have first dibs. Later that year he let me borrow the M9 to use for my security & CHL qualification shooting. And then a few months later he decided to let me buy it off him. I modified the gun several times in several ways, but recently converted it back to the original configuration, mostly. I did swap in metal parts, a military stamped M9 hammer, & a lighter hammer spring, but it came with special edition dark grey checkered aluminum Hogue grips. It’s a fine shooter now that I’d trust with my life in any situation.

But I’m not sure I’d say that it’s my favorite. I don’t think I even have an absolute favorite. My Billennium was my Grail Gun. It is gorgeous & shoots beautifully. I put on a night sight off a WC BrigTac & even modded a set of Hogue overmolded grip panels to fit it. But it’s not my favorite.

I’ve Got an Inox lower that I put on a 96D Brig slide, Target grips, & a big Compensator. I think it looks great & it shoots great. But it’s not my favorite.

My 2nd Beretta was an old school factory NP3 coated 96D that was a legit law enforcement gun.
I’ve also got another old school NP3 coated 96G Centurion that was also former law enforcement. I switched the hammers on the 2 & added sear parts to the D. I used the Centurion when I went through Ernest Langdon’s class this summer, so I put a set of his G10 grips on it. It is one of my favorite carry guns. 

The 96G Elite II is another sweet shooter. I put on blue checkered aluminum Hogue grips & replaced the rear sight with a rail to mount a FastFire 2. But not my favorite. 

I’ve got an Italian Inox lower that I put on a silver Ceiner 22lr kit.
I’ve got a Brazilian built frame safety 92 that is nickel coated. 
I’ve got a 96A1 lower that I put on the upper & controls from a 90-two.
I’ve got that 90-two lower that has a 96D Brigadier upper that I keep on my nightstand.
I’ve got a 96D Centurion former LEO that I converted to TDA.
I took a cheap Fullsize 92 frame that I built from spare parts & I converted the insides to take a 96D Centurion slide.
I think that’s all of my 92 style guns, but I could have missed some or might add another tomorrow. LOL

I got into the Cougar series. I’ve got Berettas in 9mm, 40, & 357 Sig plus an 8040D MiniCougar that I converted to TDA. That’s a great carry gun. I’ve got a 9mm Stoeger & a railed .40 Stoeger. 
I also got into the PX4 line. I started with a fullsize Type C .40, then got a SubCompact Type C .40, & an Inox Compact .40 that I converted to a copy of the LTT Compact Carry. Then I found a .45 at the local gun store & a .45 SD lower online. Naturally I put the upper on the SD lower to make it run. I couldn’t find a decently priced PX4 .45 upper, but did find a deal on a .45 Cougar upper. So I modded the PX4 lower to take the Cougar upper. 

I’ve got a couple Neos’ including a Carbine kit, a couple 84’s, a .40 CX4, a Bobcat, a Tomcat, a 1919, & even an APX Combat.

Oh yeah, I’ve also got a 92 LTT lower with a 96D Brigadier upper


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

AdioSS said:


> First post here. I've been a Beretta fan since I first shot an M9 a decade ago. I met up with a guy from a local car forum at the range where he was a member to buy a KelTec P-11. He brought his commercial M9 to compare. I bought the P-11 & told him that when he was ready to sell the M9 to let me have first dibs. Later that year he let me borrow the M9 to use for my security & CHL qualification shooting. And then a few months later he decided to let me buy it off him. I modified the gun several times in several ways, but recently converted it back to the original configuration, mostly. I did swap in metal parts, a military stamped M9 hammer, & a lighter hammer spring, but it came with special edition dark grey checkered aluminum Hogue grips. It's a fine shooter now that I'd trust with my life in any situation.
> 
> But I'm not sure I'd say that it's my favorite. I don't think I even have an absolute favorite. My Billennium was my Grail Gun. It is gorgeous & shoots beautifully. I put on a night sight off a WC BrigTac & even modded a set of Hogue overmolded grip panels to fit it. But it's not my favorite.
> 
> ...


Someone who loves Berettas more than me! Hat tip to you, sir.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

AdioSS said:


> First post here. I've been a Beretta fan since I first shot an M9 a decade ago. I met up with a guy from a local car forum at the range where he was a member to buy a KelTec P-11. He brought his commercial M9 to compare. I bought the P-11 & told him that when he was ready to sell the M9 to let me have first dibs. Later that year he let me borrow the M9 to use for my security & CHL qualification shooting. And then a few months later he decided to let me buy it off him. I modified the gun several times in several ways, but recently converted it back to the original configuration, mostly. I did swap in metal parts, a military stamped M9 hammer, & a lighter hammer spring, but it came with special edition dark grey checkered aluminum Hogue grips. It's a fine shooter now that I'd trust with my life in any situation.
> 
> But I'm not sure I'd say that it's my favorite. I don't think I even have an absolute favorite. My Billennium was my Grail Gun. It is gorgeous & shoots beautifully. I put on a night sight off a WC BrigTac & even modded a set of Hogue overmolded grip panels to fit it. But it's not my favorite.
> 
> ...


I see ya made it over here too


----------



## AdioSS (Dec 4, 2020)

Shipwreck is everywhere lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

AdioSS said:


> Shipwreck is everywhere lol


Sho nuff 

I am on almost every gun forum....

I was like the first member on this site when it was created... Back when the original owner started it (before he sold it)... I was an admin back then...


----------



## AdioSS (Dec 4, 2020)

And I found an M9A1 that I forgot to mention before lol


----------



## gary442 (Dec 17, 2020)

Here's my Beretta Model 84..a great little gun with lots of style and character


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

AdioSS said:


> And I found an M9A1 that I forgot to mention before lol


I can think of two forums I would love to see you take over. Especially since we are talking about Beretta's.


----------



## Painindabrass (Feb 9, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> Oh SNAP! Your my new Hero! Damn nice collection!


man after my shooting heart great guns


----------

